# Swordfish



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I have eaten fish all my life, but usually the garden variety trout, catfish, bass, etc. On Friday night we went to this restaurant for Dani's b-day called the Fish Market. They offer a variety of caught fresh fish of the day. I noticed they had swordfish, so I ordered it, seeing as I've always wanted to try it.

Am I the only one who finds swordfish to be very hearty, like a steak? It was a real meat and potatoes type of fish and I found it delicious. I can't wait to have more. Dani got the seabass and that was delicious as well, but not as good as the swordfish.

Just thought I'd share. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Swordfish is great. It'll hold up to a decent red wine, too.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you for putting it in my mind. I love all seafood, but I believe Swordfish is one I haven't had. No good reason, just don't believe I've eaten it.

Red wine was mentioned, what other flavors do think would work with it. I love to grill my salmon on a red cedar plank. :dr That taste just pops with that fish. Do you think the cedar plant would work just as well with the Swordfish?


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I've always enjoyed swordfish. I think of it as the other other white meat. To me, it has the consistancy of a center cut pork chop. Very firm and meaty. Mmmmm.... Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I love a swordfish steak. Try grilling one yourself sometime. . . it's great!:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I love all fish but unfortunately my wife does not. Since she does all the cooking that means I don't eat it much, unless we go out to eat. She only likes shellfish, i.e. lobster, crab, shrimp, and crawfish. She doesn't like the "fishy" taste of alot fish. One dish that she cooked was cod cakes which were really, really good. I've also told her about Tilapia as being a non "fishy" white fish. Any recomendations for a fish she may like?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Best way to have swordfish is grilled. I like mine grilled over pecan and if you can't get the wood, you can use pecan shells soaked in water to create the smoke.

Personally, I think the whole cedar plank thing is overated, sort of like the big deal about mesquite a few years ago. If you're in the northwest I would go with alder - the traditional wood for smoking salmon - or apple.

A friend did some swordfish this summer with a pineapple/rum glaze. It was excellent but he won't give me the recipe for the glaze.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I enjoy swordfish, but it is not one of my favorites. I am more of a dolphin, grouper, red snapper kind of guy. I won't order them in restaurants though because you often don't get what you pay for. The only way to be sure you get those fish is to catch them yourself. :tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> Personally, I think the whole cedar plank thing is overated,


I did as well until I started using it. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Swordfish is a very steak-like fish and I am quite fond of it (just not as fond as I am of grouper). I like my swordfish grilled with a little cajun seasoning and then finished on the plate with some lime butter (very easy to make).


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I enjoy swordfish, but it is not one of my favorites. I am more of a dolphin, grouper, red snapper kind of guy. I won't order them in restaurants though because you often don't get what you pay for. The only way to be sure you get those fish is to catch them yourself. :tu


Careful....its dalphine....not dolphin! All the little girls in the world will cry if you told them you ate cute dolphins!

dalphine is also mahi-mahi.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I've also told her about Tilapia as being a non "fishy" white fish. Any recomendations for a fish she may like?


I think Tilapia is a good fish, I'd also recommend Hailbut. It's a tad more fishy than Tilapia, but it's delicious. :tu:tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Shark is another good "non-fishy" fish.

Hmmm, I wonder if Sharks go good with shark?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Careful....its dalphine....not dolphin! All the little girls in the world will cry if you told them you ate cute dolphins!
> 
> dalphine is also mahi-mahi.


Not sure where you heard that, but I have never seen it spelled that way.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Not sure where you heard that, but I have never seen it spelled that way.


:tpd: Unless I'm completely mistaken we are talking about a Dorado.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

rack04 said:


> :tpd: Unless I'm completely mistaken we are talking about a Dorado.


Yep. The Mahi-mahi, Coryphaena hippurus, also known as *dolphin*, *common dolphin-fish*, *dorado maverikos*, or *lampuki* are surface-dwelling ray-finned fish found in off-shore tropical and subtropical waters worldwide.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you know that on Disney's private carribean island you can feed sting ray? They removed the barbs from their tail and they allow you to feed them. Cool huh?

OK, back on topic. :chk


----------



## tigbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Swordfish is good but cobia and grouper are my favorites. Cant leave out the grilled wahoo though. Im hungry nowo


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Did you know that on Disney's private carribean island you can feed sting ray? They removed the barbs from their tail and they allow you to feed them. Cool huh?
> 
> OK, back on topic. :chk


So this was just supposed to be a "Yes, I like swordfish too" thread? No room for other discussion of fish that people like to eat? You did mention sea bass in your original post.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Careful....its dalphine....not dolphin! All the little girls in the world will cry if you told them you ate cute dolphins!
> 
> dalphine is also mahi-mahi.


Actually its:

Mahimahi (Coryphaena hippurus) is commonly known as dolphin (the fish, not the mammal), dolphinfish, or dorado.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> So this was just supposed to be a "Yes, I like swordfish too" thread? No room for other discussion of fish that people like to eat? You did mention sea bass in your original post.


Huh?

Talk about any fish you like. I was just sharing that info about feeding sting rays.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah that is what I caught with some deep sea fishing tour guide. I might have been drunk when he was trying to explain to me how they are called dalphine/dalphina. But I just googled it myself and I'm thinking the tour guide just told me a bunch of BS....or was as drunk as I was.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Another of my favorites is Cobia - also called lemonfish. Anything I catch in deep water off the coast is cooked on the grill.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Another of my favorites is Cobia - also called lemonfish. Anything I catch in deep water off the coast is cooked on the grill.


Also called Ling, here on the Texas coast.


----------

